
Sequoia is sounding the alarm about the economy again as coronavirus spreads - kristiandupont
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/03/05/sequoia-capital-alerts-companies-about-coronavirus-economic-fallout.html
======
ljsocal
Darwin never “surmised” about adaptability.
[https://quoteinvestigator.com/2014/05/04/adapt/](https://quoteinvestigator.com/2014/05/04/adapt/)

